# lsd swap ??????



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

ok so i blew up my rear end and need to replace it. i picked up a whole sub frame out of a 90 na z32 with a stock non turbo lsd (for $50 bucks ) can this work if so what do i need to do to make it work


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Z32 rear won't fit in a Z31. That's an R230 diff, not an R200. You need a post 86 Turbo Z31 rear end.


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

what makes the 86 turbo lsd so special ?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Not 86 specifically, but anytime after 86. That year was when Nissan actually started putting an LSD in the Z31. It was a clutch type, which was more desirable and faster reacting than the vicous LSD in the SS model..... Expect to pay $500+ for one of those. Last time I checked, Sunrise Foreign in California had a few of them.


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

sorry had a brain fade thanks for the info


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Not 86 specifically, but anytime after 86. That year was when Nissan actually started putting an LSD in the Z31. It was a clutch type, which was more desirable and faster reacting than the vicous LSD in the SS model..... Expect to pay $500+ for one of those. Last time I checked, Sunrise Foreign in California had a few of them.


Good grief. Did you forget about the almost end of year changes? It isn't all 87 models, it's only the very end of the model year models.

Read:
ZBUM's Z31 Differential Information Page


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Been a while, I'm going off memory here. I'm just helping these guys because nobody else is, really.........


----------

